# Tilly & ?



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

So in about 4 months (maybe 4 and a half) I'll be able to pair Tilly up with one of mums male 'tiels. She's turning 2 in 3 months and she is a Cinnamon WF.

Having only 2 males to choose from you think it'd be pretty easy, right? LOL. But it's not.. there's Shiro, a Clear Pied or Jasper a Light Pied. 

They are the onle two who are old enough to pair up with Tilly, Charlie's not even one yet, and Emmit is my wee baby who's only just turned 5 months old.. so they've got awhile yet.

Anyway, Tilly's closer to Jasper then she is to Shiro. So I'm juggling between the two, but thinking Jasper? 

I lost the page that shows you what the babies would be, so can someone help me a bit?

Here's photos of Jasper, Shiro and Tilly. 






























I know this isn't going to happen for awhile yet, but I just want to get it all organized instead of doing it at the last minute. :blush:


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Personally, based on color only, I would choose the clear pied.
But, other things should be considered as well, size of birds, conformation, friendliness, 
And, 
you Might have a better chance of healthier off spring with Jasper.
Do you know what the parentage is on either boy ?

Also, we think if the birds get to choose their own mates, they are better at finding the one they will have success with, versus us humans forcing them to be with a certain bird.

Can hardly wait to see what comes of it, Cheers


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Jasper's "chunky" but he's not fat. Not much bigger then Tilly. Shiro's the same size as Tilly.

As for friendliness, they're both pretty friendly. I don't know about Shiro or Jasper, them both being from a Pet Store, I have no idea if they've been paired up with another female to breed or not. But I do think that Jasper would probably be more successful then Shiro, only because Jasper's been around Tilly a lot longer and they've got a good "bond" hence why I'm thinking Jasper would be better.

I'd not force Tilly to go with Shiro, another reason why Jasper fits more. (I'd never force any of my 'tiels actually) But then I don't remember the mutations outcome of the bubs with Jasper and Tilly, if it's going to be personally based on color.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

By the looks of Jaspers cheek patches he looks like he may be possibly split to WF.

Paired with Tilly could confirm if he is or not.

Or if she is paired with Shiro you would have some very nice splits to clear pied, which can be heald back and later paired with lesser pied birds and many times this can result in some beautiful symetrical birds.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

srtiels said:


> By the looks of Jaspers cheek patches he looks like he may be possibly split to WF.
> 
> Paired with Tilly could confirm if he is or not.
> 
> Or if she is paired with Shiro you would have some very nice splits to clear pied, which can be heald back and later paired with lesser pied birds and many times this can result in some beautiful symetrical birds.


How can you tell by cheek patches that they're split to white face?





Solace here's the website you put the parents mutations in and get what the outcome of the babies should be 

http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Split to WF can affect the cheek patches by reducing the size, diluting the color, and change the shape from round to an irregular shape. In addition on a male the facial mask is many times edged with white


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i would say breed her with Jasper...if they already like each other thats half the battle!!! so u most likely wont get wfs...it doesnt matter really...u will get gorgeous little babies no matter what they are....and it sounds like it will be easier to set them up than set her with Shiro...just my humble opinion....we will be setting Skittles and Angelica up when he is old enough....least like us u know u will get cute babies and they will be split to wf!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks atv!  Yup, I'm happy with whatever mutation Kim!

So Jasper is split to WF? here's 5 more photos I JUST took of him.. (he was being a bit diffficult)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He's 'possibly' split to WF. He has a very pretty facial mask. Since he is pied has he always had the white collar around his throat/head? The little bit of white fringing the yellow mask at the back side of the ear patch looks like it is a diluted white/yellow of a WF split.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would also say have Tilly get to know Jasper a little better  Can't wait to see the bubs


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

srtiels said:


> He's 'possibly' split to WF. He has a very pretty facial mask. Since he is pied has he always had the white collar around his throat/head? The little bit of white fringing the yellow mask at the back side of the ear patch looks like it is a diluted white/yellow of a WF split.


 This is a photo I took the day we got him

He had more yellow and grey more then anything, now he's lost all the grey in his mask and it's become yellow and white. (he has a very yellow face) the white is mainly around his neck.











That's really interesting to know because I was told Normal Grey, then Pied, then Light Pied. :lol: I was beggining to not know what he was!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...he is a possible split. Interesting...from his feathers (note the darkest grey one, low, above the wing bar) he had stress lines to this feather...those fine pale grey lines across the newly molted in feather. And also the wilted crest feather. he looks like a totally different bird now.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't see him as a Pied. I see him as a split to pied (the marking on the back of the head) 

but i agree he looks like a totally different bird


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*I don't see him as a Pied*_
*-----------------------------*

Look down near the corner of the pix...you can see part of a pied wing flight feather.


----------

